# Missing my Boober



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

I posted briefly about this in my introduction--I'm a new member who lost a precious friend last week, and have been really feeling it.

I adopted my two Scottish Fold kitties, Red and Boober in July of 2009, and brought them home to stay. They were the best of friends, and both very sweet and affectionate boys. Earlier this year we found out that Boober had urinary tract disease and bladder stones... after much discussion my husband and I decided we wanted to try surgery to help him, but unfortunately when he went in for his pre-op we also found out that he had a pretty serious heart condition and that he wasn't a candidate for surgery. He was on a special diet to help with the stones, but this past week I found him in the litter box straining, then moving around the house to try to go potty. His bladder was obstructed, and we had to rush him to the vet, where after an exam we made that very very hard decision to say goodbye to him. Being unable to void his bladder would have been fatal in the end, and I didn't want my baby to be hurting.

We brought him home and buried him in our back yard, where he has a stone kitty watching over him and keeping him company. I've cried about it every day since, and I know I will feel the loss for a long time. It's also been hard because I see the impact it's had on my Red cat, who is sticking a little closer to me, and has also been meowing and looking around the house for his buddy.










Love you forever, Boober baby <3


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a sweet face! What helped me was picturing my baby young and healthy and running around with other Bridge kitties. Boober's making new friends and having fun, but still watching over you and hoping your hearts heal, too.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i am so sorry for you and Red. my heart goes out to you both. and to Boober as well. be comforted that he is pain free and at peace and waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. i hope that you and red will find comfort in each other in this very hard time. :heart


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

I am so sorry. I first felt the loss of beloved cat this November and again in January, but I luckily now can look back and see that my Baxter did not suffer (my Dad heard him meow and then he was dead) . Barnaby looked for him but I feel he knew since he was in the same room when it happened.

Such a beautiful cat. Be sure to give Red tons of :luv , and spoil him. We bought Barnaby a nice fuzzy blanket and bought him new toys and that seemed to help a little.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Boober. It's always the most awful pain, isn't it? It's the price we pay for love.

I'd love to hear some stories about your lovely little boy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could to save him from a lot of pain, and I'm sure he appreciates the 3 good years he had with you.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Deepest sympathy. Grief is the curse that goes with the blessing of having animals. Boober will wait for you.


----------



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words. I'm glad my buddy isn't in pain anymore, and I'm glad I was able to be blessed by his love for our three years. Still missing him every day, but I'm feeling a little less devastated, and not spending as much time crying.

Going to sleep at night has been the hardest on me, because Boober always used to come crawl up onto my chest to snuggle in for the night. I miss falling asleep to his sweet purr.


----------

